# metal or plastic



## sickening (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi my name is Dustin and i am very very new to warhammer and really know very little about the game. LOL with that said i wanted to ask if you can get all the same models in metal and plastic? do some only come in metal and can you build a whole army out of all metal models?
Thanks for your time Dustin.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

No but you can't get all the same models in metal or plastic. most of the newer models are in plastic (with the exception of heroes and things of that sort whick are metal cast).And yes you can build a whole army of metal if you'd like and they are available


----------



## sickening (Jun 21, 2009)

ok, so if i make say a VC army list i can make it out of all metal if i want or can i only get some models if the form of plastic and would have to change my list of make it all metal?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

im not sure about that, as far as i know only a few models can come in both metal and plastic

one thing i do know is that metal models are alot more detailed, but are extremely hard to convert
plastic models arent as great but are alot more flexable in terms of changing their appearance


hope this helps :good:


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> one thing i do know is that metal models are alot more detailed, but are extremely hard to convert


have you seen the new plastics, I don't think the metals are better in detail anymore.

if you want a whole metal army you can do so with daemons using nurgle and/or tzeentch stuff or older khorne/slaanesh.

other armies there are oop metal models for many things, though some of them are obsolete. GW is moving towards all plastic in the near future. Empire being the closest and the one they plan to finish first. Right now only the characters are left and many of those are in plastic too.

Is there a reason you want all metal or plastic?

You of course can always find models outside of GWs range if you really wanted all metal with a little searching and creativity.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Metal models have a higher definition in terms of detail, although plastics are still quite good. I find metal just as easy to convert with the right tools. Files, knives, snips etc, pins, vices etc etc etc.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i actually hate metal with a passion (an ork deffdread took me 3 years to build!), but it is impressive to fight an army mostly/wholey of metal and looks quite cool. but the new plastics do rival the metals in terms of details.


----------



## sickening (Jun 21, 2009)

wow thanks for the help guys!!!


----------

